# Anyone know why my cycle gets longer each month?



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

I do NFP to avoid, and I'm about to go crazy I'm so frustrated.







: I had a second trimester m/c in Apr, so I expected my cycles to be a little off. It's been 7 months now and my cycle gets longer each month which makes it SO difficult to do NFP. My last cycles were 22 days, 30, 28, 31, 33, and now I am on cd 22 and still no signs of O.

Does anyone know why my O date would move back every month? I tried to take vitex last month and part of this month and gave up because it seemed to dry up my cervical mucous and then I _really_ couldn't tell what was going on.

Any physical/psychological problems I should consider? I want to go on the pill so bad just so I can have sex 'safely' every once in awhile. I'm so confused by my fertility signs that I'm too afraid to have sex when I can't tell when/if I o'd.

Any ideas? Help?


----------



## oceane (May 9, 2007)

I don't know.... could it be that you are having a stressful time on different days in your cycle, thus prolonging the pre-ovulation phase? do you know if your LP is always pretty much the same or is that off, too?
I have not charted for a long time yet and have irregular, long cycles, but i've had that since off birth control (january).


----------



## ginah (Oct 11, 2007)

This must be tricky for you to know your O day. Iregular cycles can be contributed by a number of factors like stress, exercise, weather, health among other things. What I would suggest is you keep a strict calender and if possible try to keep a normal daily routine all through and see if this will strike a balance. It is common to have irregularities after becoming a gravida-mom (pregnant).

Medically, it is said that the body takes anywhere between 12-18 months to go back to "near" pre-pregnant state. (Note it never goes back to full pre-pregnant state). In this period, a lot of changes can be seen in M/Cycle, some moms may develope acne due to changed fat metabolism, etc. give your self time and try having a routine life without extremes to the south or to the north.
Cheers


----------

